
SonicFox, the gay, furry, esports player of 2018, sounds off and won’t stop - bredren
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/02/12/im-gay-esports-player-years-swagger-inspires-draws-ire/
======
bredren
This tracks with my sentiment in the superbowl thread the other day. eSports
are way more open to participation from any person than analog. I think this
gives eSports a major advantage in growth potential.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19139282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19139282)

